# Cool custom cases



## Sparticle

I have been meaning to customize my case for a couple of months now.  I looked at a few sites with custom cases for inspiration, and some of them are really cool.

Does anyone have a cool custom case that they want to show off?  I need something to give me ideas.  Also, any really good sites would be useful too.  

I have a white Gmono case AMS Gmono White Mid-Tower Case, Model "CF-2029" (except mine has a case window...couldnt find a link for that one).  I only have a orange fan in the back, a PSU with red fans, and a cool flickering light between the mobo and the drive bays. See pics at my link below.


----------



## dansilva

check these cool maters out...u might like them
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/acatalog/Online_Catalogue_Coolermaster_Cases_126.html
coz they made out of aluminum it's good for cooling as well.


----------



## Sparticle

dansilva said:
			
		

> check these cool maters out...u might like them
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/acatalog/Online_Catalogue_Coolermaster_Cases_126.html
> coz they made out of aluminum it's good for cooling as well.


Wow!  Some of those cases are cool.  I was hoping that I could keep my case though, and dress it up with painted flames or something.  Any ideas?  I dont mind doing hard, creative work, as long as it isnt too complicated.  Something like etching seems too complicated, with the chemicals and everything.  But who knows...maybe I can handle it.


----------



## Praetor

Frozencpu.com also has a bunch


----------



## dansilva

if ur case is aluminum don't paint it just leave it as it is coz some paint tend to trap heat within. aluminum metal cases are good for cooling coz it's a good conductor. if u paint it balck it absorbs heat, black colour is a very good heat absorbance. u need to let the heat off the metal case via conduction method.so i recommend u don't paint it.


----------



## Sparticle

dansilva said:
			
		

> if ur case is aluminum don't paint it just leave it as it is coz some paint tend to trap heat within. aluminum metal cases are good for cooling coz it's a good conductor. if u paint it balck it absorbs heat, black colour is a very good heat absorbance. u need to let the heat off the metal case via conduction method.so i recommend u don't paint it.


My case is made of steel. "Japanese Steel" to be exact, according to the product link.  I am assuming that painting steel doesnt change its ability to remove heat as much as painted aluminum.  What if I paint my steel case with light colors, and use plenty of fans? Will this be ok, or should I not even bother?


----------



## plowexvii

*hmmm*

Japanese case? Could you please elaborate, im a bit confused      

Phillip


----------



## dansilva

"Jap Steel" could u be more specific? aluminum case isnt' totally aluminum it's an alloy mix of aluminum and carbon mainly and yet it's a good conductor. Steel basically Iron. however steel is an alloy of Iron(mainly), aluminum and carbon and other compounds but.therefore compare to Aluminum and copper steel is a weaker(slightly) conductor.but steel cases are ok. since steel in aluminum colour just leave it as it is. it looks nice. no need to paint if u get a scratches after u painted it looks messy. as far as fans concern more fans u have the noisier it is. Bare in mind that cases doesnt play a major role when it comes to cooling it's a factor of cooling.


----------



## Praetor

> aluminum metal cases are good for cooling coz it's a good conductor


Yes it is but often thats not a big factor in cooling as not many devices are direcly in contact with the case. 



> according to the product link. I am assuming that painting steel doesnt change its ability to remove heat as much as painted aluminum. What if I paint my steel case with light colors, and use plenty of fans? Will this be ok, or should I not even bother?


Aluminum casing wont make an earth shattering change in cooling capability and as such paint wont make an eatyj shattering difference  (its worth looking into if you've got the time/money tho)



> Japanese case? Could you please elaborate, im a bit confused


Elaborate on what? It's japanese steel.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Lol Try My Suggestion...*

Hey never mind that this was a cheap case but it looks real cool now. It's made from thick alloy however and was a nightmare cutting that. Believe me. The mods are real basic so I suggest you buy a good case like the ones above mentioned and perhpas improve them, even though they are nice as they are. My case looks like this.

http://www.marrouche.net/cz3rt/mod.html

PLEASE BE NICE TO ME   

JAN


----------



## Sparticle

Thats cool.  I like how it illuminates the whole case.  I have a Liquid Cold Cathode Light, and it looks great.  I can put it between the mobo and the drive bays to show it off without it blinding me.


			
				jancz3rt said:
			
		

> at www.marrouche.net/cz3rt/mod.html: It's very powerful, able to cool down the Athlon XP 3200+ at 4200rpm, yet makes the whole PC like a tornado. I'll remove it.


I know what you mean.  I bought a Thermaltake TR2TT and it is the loudest thing in my case.  It actually isnt really that loud, but it does add a kind of whine that is pitched higher than anything else, so I notice it.  And when I turn up the rpm, it sounds like a vacuum sweeper.  What a mistake it was to buy it, especially for $35-ish.  

Anyway, thanks for the link.  You made some cool changes without doing a ton of work.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Lol*

Thanks for the positive feedback. Yeah you are exactly right about that higher pitched noise that it makes. Turning up the RPM is not the thing to do with mine. I am sure that you will be sattisfied with the new one you are getting. Hey about the cathode light you have, I have one almost identical to that one. They are awsome but do make a lot of light (A LOT!). I also had to place it out of the eye's view because they really blind you for some time after accidentally looking at them. By the way, just in case you are wondering, the cost to do what I did was roughly 2 dollars. LOL.

JAN


----------



## Sparticle

2 dollars! Now we're talking!   Even for the glass and the rubber lining huh?

My light is not blinding at all.  It lights up the case, and its kind of cool to watch it flicker and dance.  I have a Liquid Cold Cathode simmilar to this one.  Two good pictures:  Newegg.com picture or even better at my computer webpage.  Im not sure what you have, but this light kind of flickers, like one of those glass balls that has the lightning bolts that kind of dance out of the center.  You know those things that you touch, and the light moves to your hands.  Its really cool to watch, and it isnt blindingly bright, so i can show it off.

P.S. I (perhaps we) should have gone with Thermaltake SILENT BOOST.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Ok I seee...*

I love your case man. Yeah the glass and rubber lining etc. cost me the 2 dollars I mentioned. I thought you had one of the other cold cathode lights. I have one that shines just like a normal light tube, except it's neon blue and as I already mentioned, really bright. If you tried to take a pic of it directly it would blind for some time. Anyway...that light of yours is a good suggestion...maybe I should go with it as well....YEAH!

JAN


----------



## Sparticle

Thanks for the complement.  If you want to add something different than what other people have to your case, I would recommend getting this light.  I had quite a bit of difficulty getting the exact light that I wanted (it is a long story involving me returning the light I think 5 times!  It burned out once, and after that I kept accidentally getting a color other than blue, which is what I wanted), but that was partly Microcenter's and my fault, and you shouldn't have any trouble getting one online or from a store.  I have seen it called a Liquid Cold Cathode, and a Spiral Cold Cathode, and there are probably other names as well.
Anyway, I was thinking about giving it a paint job, and cutting out the large plain surface on the front and putting a cool 120x120mm fan on it.  Right now there are no fans on the front, and 2 80X80mm and 1 120x120mm fan in the back (including the PSU fans).  I need something to haul in the air.  Not sure what design I want in the front right now.  Maybe flames, or circuits or something.


----------



## jancz3rt

*The good thing is..*

You are free to do what you wish. I think both circuitry and flames would look amazing. By the way your cooling solutions seem good man. I have one 80mm air intake fan, one 80mm air out-take fan and the inside stays at 33 Celsius max. You must have it real cool. I am thinking of making a window on the top of my case right below my handle (view the link I posted earlier). I think that that would make it look more amazing cause I could peek at the stuff inside from top and have the opportunity to add one more fan .

JAN


----------



## Sparticle

*The more fans the better...and by better I mean louder *

I do have a bunch of fans, and I do plan to add more, but my case also has a 580 watt PS! (don't even ask. I thought it would be cool to have that much power, but instead it heats everything up more, so I have so compensate with fans.    )  I cant see how hot the case is right now without restarting, but it is normally in the 30's i think.

Speaking of paint and windows, check out linear1.org/mods.  It talks about how to give your case a new coat of paint just like people do to cars, by sanding and priming, and all of that stuff.  The example case looks neat-o.  There is also a section about putting a window in your hard drive!  It is risky, but if you do it to an older hard drive without a warranty, the benefits outweigh the risks.  Now I'm thinking about putting a window in my hard drive, putting it in a hard drive cooler in the top drive bay, and then a window in my case's top, so I can watch the drive spin and read.    Soooo many idead swimming around in my brain, and only one case to mod. Ooooh  Noooo!


----------



## Praetor

LOL ive got one of them cases  (i tried to convince my parents they didnt want that case but they were sold by it's cute-factor .... thats the last time i let them buy a computer product )


----------



## jancz3rt

*I love this thread...*

Man this is a good thread! Haha! Your case is sooo much better though. It makes mine look like a featherless chicken compared to yours. Yet again I have to congratulate you. 

JAN


----------



## Sparticle

Yes! I like this thread too.  I am surprised there havent been more people posting in it.   
Hey everyone with a cool case!!!(or at least you think its cool)  Feel free to post here!!!
Also, my 580 watt P.S. didnt come with my case. i got it separate.  Now I have no excuse for getting it except for its power and pretty swirling colors. Not only is it hot, it looks like the inside of a volcano!!


----------



## jancz3rt

POST SOME OF YOUR CASES HERE OR SUFFER THE CONSEQUENCES!

JAN


----------

